# For Sale: Mossberg Maverick 30-06



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

New in Box.
Synthetic Stock.

$300 OBO

Email: [email protected]
Phone: 218-766-2574


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

hey neck caller,

If you scroll up there is a classified section. I have had alot of success stuff on here. letting you know b/c your post will probably get moved.


----------

